# AutoWorlds new Semis



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I just got this in an email from our supplier here. They look nice.









Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! Are the 90 days up already??? :lol:


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

What kind of chassis?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

AutoWorld


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Price?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No release date, or price yet. But, I can almost hear them idling at a truck stop.
UtherJoe, this looks like a LED dream come true.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Motor City Toyz has a price on them @ his website*

http://shop.motorcitytoyz.com/product.sc?categoryId=9&productId=31


Bob


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok,*

Ok, here is hoping for the best...
After the last release (of which I have bought ZERO due to quality issues with earlier releases.) I am a bit worried about parting with my hard earned cash...
Again, here is hoping for the best. 

Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

39.95...EACH????
Holy Hannah!
I hope that price is for a pair.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Oh snap!*



joez870 said:


> 39.95...EACH????
> Holy Hannah!
> I hope that price is for a pair.


It is getting harder and harder to choose between 1/32 and HO...
*sigh*

Scott


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> 39.95...EACH????
> Holy Hannah!
> I hope that price is for a pair.


At that price I would just say Holy No Waynah!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That would be a good price for a pair - tanker and box. The pictures do look mighty fine. 

You can score NOS Afx and Tyco truck and trailer combos in that range with the COE costing a bit more for both manufacturer. Slot Car Central/ebay Tubtrack has a good selection as do Slot Car Johnnies and JAGs. I'd like some COEs for flatbed conversions...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As I read it, the 39.95 will be for a two pack of trucks.. one box, one tanker. Still kinda pricey as they were to be in the neighborhood of 15-16.00 each in December... Guess I better get a fiber optic order together..LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oooooooh 

Blue tanker strikes me!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

39.95??!! I guess we can wait til budhos selling semi bodies and parts for cheap!!

Wes


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I like my trucks better and they don't cost near as much.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I kinda lean towards the all black tanker. It looks mean like that.. They all look promising.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Whats next,toy trains?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

tjettim said:


> Whats next,toy trains?


If you ask me it will be nothing if the prices continue to get higher... I really like the trucks, but I may already have enough.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> 39.95??!! I guess we can wait til budhos selling semi bodies and parts for cheap!!
> 
> Wes


Have added many a bods and cars through Buds sales. Since I've gotten out of that have to be first mentality, i pick and choose what and when for additions. Definitely easier on the wallet.  rr


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

$40 for an AW slot. Save me a toke Tom


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WesJY said:


> 39.95??!! I guess we can wait til budhos selling semi bodies and parts for cheap!!
> 
> Wes


assuming they ever released.... these things have been on hold since Sept, then Nov, then January, then March... what's the new release date? 

Anyone know?


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

When I asked what chassis I did not mean the name of the mfg. 
Is it an Xtraction or the new 4gear I've been hearing about.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Xtraction chassis. They look nice, but some stripes would look much better.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

dlw said:


> Xtraction chassis.


Thanks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well there is some progress in the semi release. AW has them on their site now, but not with prices. Also, according to the site, they were released 3-13-09 and are not equipped with headlights as I had expected. (like that matters to me..LOL) They will be equipped with the traction magnet. AW is showing them available individually, while I believe the motorcity toyz link is for a two pack (one of each) for 39.95. Wasn't there some scuttlebut that there might be a cabover dump included in the multi-pack?? I can't be sure, but I do vaguely remember the rumor. Not to slam the above link, but if you take a peek at the site you'll see the latest release VW bugs at 24.99 each, which is kinda high also. This also makes no sense as the whole release is showing available except for the white ice cream truck on the AW site.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Maximum Overdrive mod engaged . . .


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Release Is Due In Stock Second Week Of April, Here We Go Again!!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

What are the Peterbuilts supposed to look like? or are they not making them?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's great Doba!
The tanker makes me think of this one though.


















Rich


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> Maximum Overdrive mod engaged . . .


That I would buy!

The price of $40 for two isn't bad if it is for a pair and it is a quality product. I kinda like the Baja and S'cool busses but I will wait to find out if the chassis is any good.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

kinda strange they are all gmc...ya think mack or peterbilt or kenworth would be a more likely choice...huh..


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*My thoughts on the GMC bodies*



slotnewbie69 said:


> kinda strange they are all gmc...ya think mack or peterbilt or kenworth would be a more likely choice...huh..


I'd be surprised to see any other bodies than the ones that AFX did. I'd welcome them, just not expecting them. 


PickeringtonDad


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

AW seems to be pricing themselves out the door.

Their releases are getting cheesy as well. Take a look at their VW bettle. Looks like a cartoon car. 

Their 66 Nova on the other hand is super, I'll give them credit on that one.

Their prices are going up up up.

For less money I can buy am Aurou\ra old stock chassis and have a metal gears and more quality.

I've been disapointed with AW for some time.

Gonzo


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

pickeringtondad said:


> I'd be surprised to see any other bodies than the ones that AFX did. I'd welcome them, just not expecting them.
> 
> 
> PickeringtonDad


I believe AW has tinkered with the pete http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=214011&page=5 Check post 122. The sad part is these don't light up, and while with the GMC that won't be a big deal to me, it is a problem with the Petes. Good thing tubtrack has a supply of the AFX bodies still.. 

I agree with ya PD. Something new and improved would be much better than a repop of something old and half as complex as the original was..


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know beans about what will sell. It seems to me that Autoworld has always tried to straddle the fence between the collector, and slotcar racer/driver. The latest in that trend is the slotcar body on a non slotcar chassis. Might appeal to the diecast crew AND the slotcar collector from a selling standpoint. The latest semi's will look good on the shelf right next to the N.O.S. AFX's. I don't think they were purpose built to be run on a track. The cabover looks like the easiest to copy of all the semi's. If it sells well, I would think Autoworld would make some other truck models. When I look at the test shots on Autoworlds web site, I see a lot of AFX and Aurora that looks like they have been shot with a mold color primer or maybe the money was spent to duplicate them again? not. Real easy to copy what has already been made, and cheap to reproduce. Price for the two pac of trucks is cheap enough IMO. Bottom line is that I like em. If there is an X-traction for power underneath, there is a pretty good chance that it will run ok for a truck or look good on a shelf. Hope Autoworld keeps making a buck.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I was hoping fro some new wheels. Looks like same old mags. I would have bought them just for the wheels 

Roger Corrie


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I think they will sell like crazy.I know for $ 40 you'll get two rigs.They would still sell faster if they were packaged individually for $20 each


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Wait for the first "epay" auction


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I think they will sell like crazy.


Yes indeed. They look great. I will definitely be buying these! The mock-up pictures looked okay, but the real thing is way better looking.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Am I way off or are the Afx Peterbilts easier to find than the Afx GMC Astros? IMHO, the Peterbilt is much more common. Is this because Aurora made fewer GMCs? AW may have picked the GMC because 1) there are more NOS Peterbilts or 2) the license fee was less for the GMC. The second option is hard to imagine but I guess it's possible. In any case, I have more 'bilts so I am looking forward to some COE action. I think they can make better flatbed mods.

Like dogs, Hutts love trucks. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I think you're right, Resinmonger. Plus, the COE has less parts (no sleeper). 

I remember when the trucks first came out, and the Peterbilts were out for a couple of years before the COE came out, so that might be why there are so many more Peterbilts.

By the way, I pre-ordered a case of these way back when and I'm now wondering if I'm going to be hit with a price increase, or ever even see them at all........


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

These are really cool and I applaud AW's effort. BUT, I have a ton of tyco semis, with US-1 and various HP chassis so I'll prolly pass on these. Unless of course, there's ever a Smokey and the Bandit series.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Timing is everything... well sort of*

Let's see.. These missed the December release date missing out on holiday sales.... Now maybe that wouldn't have been so bad if they were released by the end of January to take advantage of the income tax return shopping spree, but they missed the mark there (Mines almost gone)... Wake up AW!!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I think they look good. I'd pick up a twin pack @ 40.00... 

GP


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wish Xmas would get here....are we there yet?

I'm excited to see some good pix and some driving impressions!

Is the 90 dayz over yet?


----------

